# ChemiPure Elite starving plants?



## stoopkid (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a 30 gallon fish only SW tank. It has been pretty stable for a while, just doing a water change every 1 to 2 weeks. I decided to replace the filter insert with chemipure elite just because I had it.

I have a grape kelp plant that always leaves a few bulbs stuck in my filter screen and powerhead but after I put in the CPE there are dozens and dozens of these bulbs getting stuck. Not a problem necessarily, but that must be saying something about the plant.

Could the CPE be "eating up" all the leftover nutrients that the plant has been thriving on until now?

Should I take it out, or just let the plant "downsize" to a point that it can manage off of what's left? Should I worry about my couple of snails and crabs?

Thanks.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

If your running a Macro Algae and its not growing or dying off, I'd not put in anything to aid in the water clean up. The CPE is removing all the Nitrates and Phosphates that the Algae would eat, you are correct.


----------

